# Beztēma >  Argus

## Elfs

Varbūt kāds zina veidu kā Argus.lv  lapā, kuru manuprāt veidojuse blondīne atrast kondensātoru 1800 mikroF/ 6,3 V  (melnos ar zeltainajiem uzrakstiem kuri stāv uz MB proča barošanā...tipa termoizturīgos) neskatoties visas 13 lapas cauri ..??

----------


## Athlons

ieraksti meklētājā: "1800uF"...

----------


## Powerons

*A036294* (1800/6.3FR)
1800/6.3FR; 1800uF 6.3V 10x16 FR PANASONIC LowESR


*A000549* (1800/6.3PHT)
1800/6.3PHT; 1800uF 6.3V 10x16 RD SAMWHA
*A000549* (1800/6.3PHT)
1800/6.3PHT; 1800uF 6.3V 10x16 RD SAMWHA

----------

